# YM2000 high range



## trhymes (Nov 2, 2009)

My YM2000 is jumping out of high range again -- susposedly had it fixed a few years ago. Tractor was split, some gears replaced, etc. Worked for a few months, then it was back to the bungee cord. Now that won't work if under any load to speak of. No problem at all in low range. I understand that this is not an uncommon problem.

Anyone have any words of wisdom? I still love the tractor, but low range is so slow.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello TL, and Welcome to TractorForum!

I'm thinking the original repairs may have included replacing the shift link plate but they didn't replace the collars. Not an easy job but it's possible. 

I just poured over my parts diagrams and have an exploded view of the internals. I could post the diagram as an attachment, but not sure if this is what you're after? There isn't an easy fix that I'm aware of 

Shartel


----------

